# Disk 0 100% usage



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm new to TechSupport Forum, so please have patience with me.

I'm running a Lenovo desktop that came with Win 7. It's running a 2.93 GHz Intel Core2 Duo and 4 GB of RAM. I upgraded to Win 10 at the very end of the period when it was free. For quite some time it ran fine.

Enter version 1803, on 20 May 18.

Since that time, to varying, random degrees, I've had a problem with disk usage on my C: drive pegging at 100% for extended periods (as seen by the Task Mangler). When this occurs, the machine becomes almost unusable, stopping for long periods, sometimes measurable by hourglass.

There is some correlation to startup, with this usually occurring for a few minutes after Win 10 seems to have finished initializing itself, but that's minor. There's a much greater correlation to running Firefox, but it's weird in that opening the same tabs will start it sometimes, and sometimes not. Sometimes, as with the TechSupport Forum site, it will give me grief for half an hour, then drop to nearly 0% usage and allow me to do what I'm doing right now. E-mail (I run Pegasus) occasionally sets it off, but far less consistently than Firefox. I've tried Opera, and it's little better.

CPU usage and memory usage are generally not all that high during these episodes.

I'm not a gamer, so I'm not seeking high performance, but as a dog rescuer I do need for my machine to work reliably. I depend upon it to work with my network of other rescuers and time can be important.

Suggestions as to possible causes or where to look will be appreciated.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we need more information. press the win + r keys together, in the run dialogue box type:-
cmd (next press ctrl+ shift+ enter) an elevated cmd prompt will open, copy and paste the below cmd:- (yes all one cmd)

echo > 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & WMIC /Node:localhost /Namespace:\\root\SecurityCenter2 Path AntiVirusProduct Get displayName /format:list >> 0 & wmic PATH Win32_VideoController GET Description,PNPDeviceID /format:list >> 0 & wmic logicaldisk where drivetype=3 get Name, Compressed, Description, FreeSpace /format:list >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & net start >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, please use the advanced options to "attach" the notepad output to your reply.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Done. Fascinating detail. It does look like some things are running that make no sense, like Apple Mobile Device Service and TeamViewer service, but I've been reluctant to kill things I'm not sure of. Ignorance can do a lot of damage.

I should have mentioned that this goes on at great length at times (like last evening), and other times (like this afternoon) I've had the same things running and the drive usage meter barely gets off the zero peg. It's been very difficult to correlate cause and effect.

If there's a known bad actor on the attached list, I'll happily disable to test. Only a few things are off limits, such as Pegasus Mail.

Thank you for helping me get to the bottom of this.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well you do have a lot running and you only have 4 gb of RAM, If you could I would increase this to 8gb.

You have two internal drives each with roughly 60gb's of space left, this in itself is enough, however it is getting close to when windows can start having problems, see if you can clear out some of the junk you don't need, especially from the C: drive.

You have not updated in awhile and now run an older version of windows.

The main problem is third party apps, in particular Avast, you simply don't need it. Windows defender and windows defender firewall give superior protection and integrate well into the OS, you will continue to experience problems until you get rid of Avast.

It is essential to use their uninstaller to do this properly, even then some elements may remain in many cases it is necessary to do a clean install to ensure proper functionality returns to the computer.

Download from here, right click on the executable and select "properties" then make sure you put a check in "Unblock", it is best to run this in safe mode. Right click executable again before running and select "run as administrator"

https://www.avast.com/en-au/uninstall-utility

See how your computer goes, post back to let us know.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow! You gave me a lot to chew on!

4 GB RAM: It was plenty when I was running Win 7, but has seemed marginal at times with Win 10. Upgrading is on the "to do" list. I should move it up.

I do not have two internal drives, so that confused me. Perhaps you're referring to the external USB drive where Pegasus Mail resides, along with my rather massive mail archives. I keep most of my files on an NAS, with another, larger NAS serving as a backup destination.

I have not updated Windows? I don't understand. MS periodically takes over my machine and forces an upgrade and reboot. I am running version 1803, and to my knowledge 1809 hasn't knocked on my door. What am I missing?

I've been distrustful of Avast for some time. I previously used Avira, and before that AVG, but have never been entirely happy with any of them. I have read reviews that indicate that Window Defender is mediocre, but I'm currently trying it on my wife's machine. I'll follow your advice and get rid of Avast, but wish I could find something I could really feel good about.

I'm off to download the uninstaller for Avast, then to boot into safe mode. I'll hopefully be back online later tonight. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, crud. Avast is now gone, but the problem is unaffected. I can hunt down other unneeded apps, but none of them seem as likely to be bad actors as Avast.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well wmic shows two hdd's both local fixed disks, disk C: and disk E:, both having around 60gb's of free space, What do you see in disk management?

Go to search and type:- winver (press enter) please post a screen shot, or tells us what version, you have, the current version is Version 1803 os build 17134.254.

As I said many people have had to do a clean install after Avast, to regain proper functionality. The extra memory will help considerably.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdunham said:


> Well, crud. Avast is now gone, but the problem is unaffected. I can hunt down other unneeded apps, but none of them seem as likely to be bad actors as Avast.


Hardly surprising, but getting rid of third party AV is part of the troubleshooting process and gets it out of the way so that we can move forward with further investigation. You can always reinstall Avast once the culprit has been identified.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Kindly confirm if I have the following information right:
Computer Make: Lenovo M58 Desktop ThinkCentre model 7637AR9


Windows 10 is not officially supported on this machine, so you may hit compatibility issues with progressive releases/major updates. Your BIOS version is 5CKT68A dated 11/5/2010, while there is an update 5CKT77A dated 16 May 2012. You should consider updating to that. You can find it here https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/us/en/...sktops/thinkcentre-m58/7637/7637ar9/downloads


Considering the age of the system, let's have a look at the status of the HDD. Download CrystalDiskInfo and run it. Go to the *Edit* menu and select _Copy_. _Paste_ inside your next reply or save it on a text file and attach it here.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Apologies for the slow response. During the work week finding time to even check e-mail is difficult, particularly with doctor's appts included. Posting from work during lunch (half) hour. Will respond as soon as I can get back to the problem machine. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdunham said:


> Apologies for the slow response. During the work week finding time to even check e-mail is difficult, particularly with doctor's appts included. Posting from work during lunch (half) hour. Will respond as soon as I can get back to the problem machine. Thank you for your patience.


It's alright, take your time, we'll be here.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Well, that was a bizarre start to the night's work. Saturday afternoon this thing was on its good behavior. Tonight it ran fine until I logged into TechSupport Forum. Firefox went on spin cycle and 15 minutes later was still not responding. I tried to close Firefox, and after a few minutes it crashed, followed shortly thereafter by a BSOD, something I've not seen here in years. It caught me off guard and was gone before I could note more than "Unexpected stop". Throughout all this Disk 0 (C did _NOT_ show unusual activity.

After the reboot the C: drive came up running 100% and is still there 20 minutes later, though it is allowing me to type (slowly).

I'll now attempt to respond to Jenae's message first, and hope this thing doesn't crater again.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, well wmic shows two hdd's both local fixed disks, disk C: and disk E:, both having around 60gb's of free space, What do you see in disk management?


See attached. Disk E: is a WD Elements USB drive that contains Pegasus Mail (plus some old junk).



> Go to search and type:- winver (press enter) please post a screen shot, or tells us what version, you have, the current version is Version 1803 os build 17134.254.


I get "Version 1803 (OS Build 17134.228)".



> As I said many people have had to do a clean install after Avast, to regain proper functionality. The extra memory will help considerably.


Not looking forward to a clean install. Such a pain rounding up install disks and piecing it all back together. Will do it if there's no choice. Had to do it on my wife's Win10 Lenovo and still don't have it all back together.

I really need to get memory on order, probably from Crucial. On the "to do" list for tomorrow. Nearly bedtime here.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## RockyAtlanta (Aug 11, 2016)

In order to do a fresh clean reinstall of Windows 10 you don't need to find any old install disks. You just need a USB stick with at least 6gb of free space, then download Win 10 from here:
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
It gives you the easy option to make the USB stick bootable.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Tried to order memory from Crucial today, to take both my wife's T510 and my M58 to 8 GB. Everything is out of stock. :-( I've been buying all memory from Crucial for two decades, with no failures, so have been reluctant to switch. Any recommendations?


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Kindly confirm if I have the following information right:
> Computer Make: Lenovo M58 Desktop ThinkCentre model 7637AR9


Oddly, it does not appear to announce "M58" anywhere, but it is a ThinkCentre Model 7637AR9.

Yes, I've had it a long time, but until Windows 1803 arrived it has been a solid performer for my needs, which are mostly e-mail and tracking shelter dogs on Facebook and elsewhere.

Off to attempt to update BIOS....


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to tread carefully when updating BIOS. I would like to use 5cjy77usa.exe to update BIOS from within Windows, something I've done elsewhere before without issues, but the fact that Lenovo's list of supported OSes doesn't include Win 10 gives me pause. Are you aware of any reason why I should not update from within Win 10? Burning a CD isn't that much extra work.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Considering the age of the system, let's have a look at the status of the HDD. Download CrystalDiskInfo and run it. Go to the *Edit* menu and select _Copy_. _Paste_ inside your next reply or save it on a text file and attach it here.


Here 'tis:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalDiskInfo 7.7.0 (C) 2008-2018 hiyohiyo
Crystal Dew World : https://crystalmark.info/
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

OS : Windows 10 Professional [10.0 Build 17134] (x64)
Date : 2018/09/09 23:22:22

-- Controller Map ----------------------------------------------------------
+ Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [ATA]
- ATA Channel 0 (0)
- ATA Channel 1 (1)
+ Standard SATA AHCI Controller [ATA]
- WDC WD1600AAJS-08L7A0
- TSSTcorp DVD-ROM TS-H353C
- Microsoft Storage Spaces Controller [SCSI]

-- Disk List ---------------------------------------------------------------
(1) WDC WD1600AAJS-08L7A0 : 160.0 GB [0/2/0, pd1] - wd
(2) WDC WD10EADS-11M2B1 : 1000.2 GB [3/0/0, sa1] - wd

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(1) WDC WD1600AAJS-08L7A0
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Model : WDC WD1600AAJS-08L7A0
Firmware : 03.03E03
Serial Number : WD-WCAV3C962772
Disk Size : 160.0 GB (8.4/137.4/160.0/160.0)
Buffer Size : 8192 KB
Queue Depth : 32
# of Sectors : 312581808
Rotation Rate : Unknown
Interface : Serial ATA
Major Version : ATA8-ACS
Minor Version : ----
Transfer Mode : ---- | SATA/300
Power On Hours : 37410 hours
Power On Count : 111 count
Temperature : 43 C (109 F)
Health Status : Good
Features : S.M.A.R.T., AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
APM Level : ----
AAM Level : 8080h [ON]
Drive Letter : C:

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 200 200 _51 000000000000 Read Error Rate
03 136 136 _21 000000001046 Spin-Up Time
04 100 100 __0 000000000075 Start/Stop Count
05 200 200 140 000000000000 Reallocated Sectors Count
07 200 200 __0 000000000000 Seek Error Rate
09 _49 _49 __0 000000009222 Power-On Hours
0A 100 100 __0 000000000000 Spin Retry Count
0B 100 100 __0 000000000000 Recalibration Retries
0C 100 100 __0 00000000006F Power Cycle Count
C0 200 200 __0 00000000003F Power-off Retract Count
C1 200 200 __0 000000000070 Load/Unload Cycle Count
C2 100 _97 __0 00000000002B Temperature
C4 200 200 __0 000000000000 Reallocation Event Count
C5 200 200 __0 000000000000 Current Pending Sector Count
C6 200 200 __0 000000000000 Uncorrectable Sector Count
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Error Count
C8 200 200 __0 000000000000 Write Error Rate

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
000: 427A 3FFF C837 0010 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 2020 2020 2057 442D 5743 4156 3343 3936 3237 3732
020: 0000 4000 0032 3033 2E30 3345 3033 5744 4320 5744
030: 3136 3030 4141 4A53 2D30 384C 3741 3020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 0000 2F00
050: 4001 0000 0000 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0100
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0007 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 0506 0000 0044 0040
080: 01FE 0000 346B 7F61 4123 3469 BE41 4123 203F 000F
090: 000F 0000 FFFE 0000 8080 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 9EB0 12A1 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 5001 4EE1
110: 0361 89CC 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 4014
120: 4014 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0029 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 16CB 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0004 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 3037 0000 0000 0000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 100E 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0001 1000 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 2BA5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 2F 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 27
010: 00 88 88 46 10 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 64 64 75
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 33 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 2E 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 32
040: 00 31 31 22 92 00 00 00 00 00 0A 32 00 64 64 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 32 00 64 64 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0C 32 00 64 64 6F 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 32
070: 00 C8 C8 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 C1 32 00 C8 C8 70
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 22 00 64 61 2B 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C4 32 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 32
0A0: 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 30 00 C8 C8 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 32 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C8 08 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 84 00 F4 0B 01 7B
170: 03 00 01 00 02 28 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 99

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 33 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 15
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 8C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C1 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C8 00 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 65

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(2) WDC WD10EADS-11M2B1
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Enclosure : WD 10EADS External USB Device (V=1058, P=1003, sa1) - wd
Model : WDC WD10EADS-11M2B1
Firmware : 80.00A80
Serial Number : WD-WCAV55947633
Disk Size : 1000.2 GB (8.4/137.4/1000.2/1000.2)
Buffer Size : 32767 KB
Queue Depth : 32
# of Sectors : 1953525168
Rotation Rate : Unknown
Interface : USB (Serial ATA)
Major Version : ATA8-ACS
Minor Version : ----
Transfer Mode : ---- | SATA/300
Power On Hours : 59899 hours
Power On Count : 61 count
Temperature : 40 C (104 F)
Health Status : Caution
Features : S.M.A.R.T., AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
APM Level : ----
AAM Level : 80FEh [OFF]
Drive Letter : E:

-- S.M.A.R.T. --------------------------------------------------------------
ID Cur Wor Thr RawValues(6) Attribute Name
01 200 200 _51 000000000000 Read Error Rate
03 128 124 _21 0000000019A6 Spin-Up Time
04 _59 _59 __0 00000000A30E Start/Stop Count
05 200 200 140 000000000000 Reallocated Sectors Count
07 200 200 __0 000000000000 Seek Error Rate
09 _18 _18 __0 00000000E9FB Power-On Hours
0A 100 100 __0 000000000000 Spin Retry Count
0B 100 253 __0 000000000000 Recalibration Retries
0C 100 100 __0 00000000003D Power Cycle Count
C0 200 200 __0 00000000000D Power-off Retract Count
C1 _79 _79 __0 000000058FA9 Load/Unload Cycle Count
C2 107 _90 __0 000000000028 Temperature
C4 200 200 __0 000000000000 Reallocation Event Count
C5 200 200 __0 000000000004 Current Pending Sector Count
C6 200 200 __0 000000000000 Uncorrectable Sector Count
C7 200 200 __0 000000000000 UltraDMA CRC Error Count
C8 200 200 __0 000000000000 Write Error Rate

-- IDENTIFY_DEVICE ---------------------------------------------------------
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
000: 427A 3FFF C837 0010 0000 0000 003F 0000 0000 0000
010: 2020 2020 2057 442D 5743 4156 3535 3934 3736 3333
020: 0000 FFFF 0032 3830 2E30 3041 3830 5744 4320 5744
030: 3130 4541 4453 2D31 314D 3242 3120 2020 2020 2020
040: 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 2020 8010 0000 2F00
050: 4001 0000 0000 0007 3FFF 0010 003F FC10 00FB 0100
060: FFFF 0FFF 0000 0407 0003 0078 0078 0078 0078 0000
070: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 001F 1706 0000 0044 0040
080: 01FE 0000 746B 7F61 4123 7469 BC41 4123 007F 0068
090: 0068 0000 FFFE 0000 80FE 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
100: 6DB0 7470 0000 0000 0000 0000 6003 0000 5001 4EE2
110: AE7F E162 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 4018
120: 4018 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0021 0000
130: 0000 0000 0000 16CE 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
140: 0000 0000 0004 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
150: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
160: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
170: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
180: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
190: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
200: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 3031 0000 0000 4000
210: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
220: 0000 0000 101E 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
230: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0001 1000 0000 0000 0000 0000
240: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000
250: 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 5BA5

-- SMART_READ_DATA ---------------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 2F 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 27
010: 00 80 7C A6 19 00 00 00 00 00 04 32 00 3B 3B 0E
020: A3 00 00 00 00 00 05 33 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 2E 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 32
040: 00 12 12 FB E9 00 00 00 00 00 0A 32 00 64 64 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 32 00 64 FD 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0C 32 00 64 64 3D 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 32
070: 00 C8 C8 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 C1 32 00 4F 4F A9
080: 8F 05 00 00 00 00 C2 22 00 6B 5A 28 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C4 32 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 32
0A0: 00 C8 C8 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 30 00 C8 C8 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 32 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C8 08 00 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 00 EC 4F 01 7B
170: 03 00 01 00 02 EC 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 56

-- SMART_READ_THRESHOLD ----------------------------------------------------
+0 +1 +2 +3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 +A +B +C +D +E +F
000: 10 00 01 33 C8 C8 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 15
010: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 00 00
020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 8C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
030: 00 00 07 00 C8 C8 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 00
040: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 00 00 00 00 00
050: 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
060: 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00
070: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C1 00 00 00 00 00
080: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C2 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
090: 00 00 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C5 00
0A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 00 00 00 00 00
0B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 C7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0C0: 00 00 C8 00 C8 C8 C8 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
0F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
110: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
120: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
130: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
140: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
150: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
160: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
170: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
180: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
190: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
1F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 5D


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, updating the BIOS should only be attempted if the current BIOS is causing you problems, I see no mention of this, in your previous posts, it will have no effect on performance, and you run the serious risk of losing access to your system. I would not do this at this time.

Open device manager and expand details under your IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers, 
right click and select properties use the driver tab , then driver details let us know what you see there.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

RockyAtlanta said:


> In order to do a fresh clean reinstall of Windows 10 you don't need to find any old install disks. You just need a USB stick with at least 6gb of free space, then download Win 10 from here:
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10
> It gives you the easy option to make the USB stick bootable.


I have a Win 10 DVD, downloaded from MS. Worked fine to reinstall Win 10 on my wife's ThinkPad after her disk suffered a coronary. She still keeps running into apps I forgot to reinstall, sending me off on a snipe hunt for the install disk.

I know that Win 10 has a nondestructive reinstall, but have no experience with it. Is that what you're referring to?


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi, updating the BIOS should only be attempted if the current BIOS is causing you problems, I see no mention of this, in your previous posts, it will have no effect on performance, and you run the serious risk of losing access to your system. I would not do this at this time.


Someone else above suggested it. It seemed like a reasonable thing to do, but I'll hold off for now.



> Open device manager and expand details under your IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers, right click and select properties use the driver tab , then driver details let us know what you see there.


See attached for Channel 0. Channel 1 appears identical. What are we seeking here?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdunham said:


> I want to tread carefully when updating BIOS. I would like to use 5cjy77usa.exe to update BIOS from within Windows, something I've done elsewhere before without issues, but the fact that Lenovo's list of supported OSes doesn't include Win 10 gives me pause. Are you aware of any reason why I should not update from within Win 10? Burning a CD isn't that much extra work.


I strongly advise NOT to use the Windows executable since you're having issues within the OS and also because the executable was written for a previous version of Windows. The CD image is my recommendation. Now, I understand why some may advice against updating the bios unless you're having problems with it, but how would you know the very old bios is not a contributing factor to this issue? I recall bios updates were required for many Lenovo systems when Windows 10 came out, so this was not some clueless dice throwing when I recommended it. Lenovo rates the severity of that update as *recommended*, that's good enough a reason for me. If you're wondering whether it's worth the update, read the README text file to see the cumulative changes that have been made in the update.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> I strongly advise NOT to use the Windows executable since you're having issues within the OS and also because the executable was written for a previous version of Windows. The CD image is my recommendation.


I have downloaded the ISO. Haven't burned the disk yet, but will shortly.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdunham said:


> I have downloaded the ISO. Haven't burned the disk yet, but will shortly.


I've updated the readme link in my previous reply to point to the one for the CD flash method. It was initially linking to the Windows executable readme.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdunham said:


> Here 'tis:
> 
> ```
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Looks good. Apart from the HDD's age, there's nothing alarming. The drive is about a decade old, so it's something you may wanna consider replacing in the not so distant future; just make sure any important data on it is backed up on at least one other location. S.M.A.R.T stats on aging drives can be misleading. 

We could use Windows' inbuilt utilities to check the disk just in case the above S.M.A.R.T stats aren't up-to-date. To do this, open an elevated Command Prompt by right-clicking the Start button, select Command Prompt (Admin) and type *CHKDSK /R* then press Enter. You will be prompted to schedule the disk check on next reboot, type *Y* and press Enter then reboot. The scheduled disk check will commence just as Windows starts to load. It'll take some time to finish, so don't interrupt it, even if it appears stuck. The disk check will fix filesystem problems if any and will also discover bad sectors if any.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdunham said:


> Tried to order memory from Crucial today, to take both my wife's T510 and my M58 to 8 GB. Everything is out of stock. :-( I've been buying all memory from Crucial for two decades, with no failures, so have been reluctant to switch. Any recommendations?


4GB is the maximum memory configuration for this desktop, that is, a maximum of 2GB SO-DIMM PC3-8500 1066MHz non-ECC modules on each of the two slots. I'm afraid you can't go above that. Detailed specs here https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/migr-70894 for anyone who wishes to verify.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> 4GB is the maximum memory configuration for this desktop, that is, a maximum of 2GB SO-DIMM PC3-8500 1066MHz non-ECC modules on each of the two slots. I'm afraid you can't go above that. Detailed specs here https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/migr-70894 for anyone who wishes to verify.


I don't think that's true. This model started out as 4 GB max, but 8 GB support arrived in a later BIOS update. Crucial's configurator confirms it, but the modules are out of stock.

In any case, I've now updated the BIOS, and failed to brick the machine, but I can confirm that it did NOT fix the 100% disk usage slowdown issue. It's going on now as I type this (slowly).

It's pertnear naptime here, and I have to work tomorrow. I think I'll start chkdsk and let it run while I snooze. I'll check on the outcome about noon, Texas time.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdunham said:


> I don't think that's true. This model started out as 4 GB max, but 8 GB support arrived in a later BIOS update. Crucial's configurator confirms it, but the modules are out of stock.
> 
> In any case, I've now updated the BIOS, and failed to brick the machine, but I can confirm that it did NOT fix the 100% disk usage slowdown issue. It's going on now as I type this (slowly).
> 
> ...


The BIOS updates added support for 4GB DIMMS. That doesn't necessarily mean it can take two of them. It could mean it can take a single 4GB DIMM or two 2GB DIMMs. Anyway, you can always order the memory from other stores for example https://www.amazon.com/PC3-8500-204-pin-1066MHz-Genuine-Tech/dp/B00C53B1EE and let us know how it goes.

The above link is not a recommendation, it's just for illustration.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Went to bed last night with chkdsk running. This morning it was at the login screen. Does chkdsk leave a log file somewhere, or is the lack of notification an indication that it found nothing?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdunham said:


> Went to bed last night with chkdsk running. This morning it was at the login screen. Does chkdsk leave a log file somewhere, or is the lack of notification an indication that it found nothing?


Visit https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/40822-read-chkdsk-log-event-viewer-windows-10-a.html for a detailed guide on how to retrieve the results and post it here.


----------



## RockyAtlanta (Aug 11, 2016)

I run O&O Software's free Shut UP 10. It's truly excellent.
https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

Stancestans said:


> Visit https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/40822-read-chkdsk-log-event-viewer-windows-10-a.html for a detailed guide on how to retrieve the results and post it here.


Thanks for the pointer. I usually access the Event Viewer using Windows-X (easier than what they suggest), but the rest was good to know about. I hadn't really used the Event User much since XP, and it's apparently grown some new and useful capabilities.

Looking at the output of winnint and chkdsk, I don't see that anything was done other than a good, long look at the disk. Here's what chkdsk returned:



> Chkdsk was executed in scan mode on a volume snapshot.
> 
> Checking file system on C:
> 
> ...


It looks rather boring.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

RockyAtlanta said:


> I run O&O Software's free Shut UP 10. It's truly excellent.
> https://www.oo-software.com/en/shutup10


Are you thinking I might have acquired spyware?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jdunham said:


> Thanks for the pointer. I usually access the Event Viewer using Windows-X (easier than what they suggest), but the rest was good to know about. I hadn't really used the Event User much since XP, and it's apparently grown some new and useful capabilities.
> 
> Looking at the output of winnint and chkdsk, I don't see that anything was done other than a good, long look at the disk. Here's what chkdsk returned:
> 
> ...


I find it ODD that nothing is mentioned about bad sectors in that log. There's supposed to be a line saying "0 KB in bad sectors" or something similar. If bad sectors were found, it would indicate how much data was found on the bad, reallocated sectors. Are you sure you copied everything here? I really hope you're not deliberately withholding requested information.


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

I did Ctrl-A, then Ctrl-C, then pasted here. I can go back and look to see whether it missed something, but I'd be surprised. Would that have been in the wininit log, which I didn't copy?

Off to work....


----------



## RockyAtlanta (Aug 11, 2016)

NO! lol
But if you read what that software actually is, then it will become obvious.





jdunham said:


> Are you thinking I might have acquired spyware?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> I find it ODD that nothing is mentioned about bad sectors in that log.


 It looks like the OP just did a c*hkdsk /F *instead of an* /R* so it would not check the Bad Sectors. Though, in the next to the last section of the log, it should have mentioned 0KB in bad sectors.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, yes even with /f it shows as spunk said. The device manager confirms you do not have the MSI bug, so all's well.

Press the win + x keys together, select Powershell(admin) from the options, copy the below cmd then right click anywhere in the powershell window the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter:-

Get-Process | Sort CPU -descending | Select -first 8 -Property ID,ProcessName,CPU | format-table |out-file $home\cpu.txt
notepad $home\cpu.txt

Please post the notepad output, run this when disk is at (or near 100%), it returns top 8 running processes.


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

Your External Drive is on its way out - 

(2) WDC WD10EADS-11M2B1
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Enclosure : WD 10EADS External USB Device (V=1058, P=1003, sa1) - wd
Model : WDC WD10EADS-11M2B1
Firmware : 80.00A80
Serial Number : WD-WCAV55947633
Disk Size : 1000.2 GB (8.4/137.4/1000.2/1000.2)
Buffer Size : 32767 KB
Queue Depth : 32
# of Sectors : 1953525168
Rotation Rate : Unknown
Interface : USB (Serial ATA)
Major Version : ATA8-ACS
Minor Version : ----
Transfer Mode : ---- | SATA/300
Power On Hours : 59899 hours
Power On Count : 61 count
Temperature : 40 C (104 F)
Health Status : Caution
Features : S.M.A.R.T., AAM, 48bit LBA, NCQ
APM Level : ----
AAM Level : 80FEh [OFF]
Drive Letter : E:

I would get a new drive and back it up. It has got afterall 59,899 hours usage (about 7 years powered on)


----------



## jdunham (Jun 5, 2008)

jenae said:


> Press the win + x keys together, select Powershell(admin) from the options, copy the below cmd then right click anywhere in the powershell window the cmd will append to the prompt, press enter:-
> 
> Get-Process | Sort CPU -descending | Select -first 8 -Property ID,ProcessName,CPU | format-table |out-file $home\cpu.txt
> notepad $home\cpu.txt
> ...


 Id ProcessName CPU
-- ----------- ---
12856 firefox 9368.984375
4 System 5448.09375
2996 svchost 4940.984375
1644 dwm 3777.671875
2088 explorer 3465.484375
8340 winpm-32 3012.5625
1192 svchost 2248.09375
8300 ClipboardZanager 2096.828125

Firefox is currently running 5 tabs: 2 Google, 2 Facebook (dog rescue), and TechSupport Forum. Only other thing running is Pegasus Mail. Clipboard Zanager must be running in the background and looks like something that should just go away.

For some reason, the problem was on its good behaviour all weekend while I tried to catch up on dog rescue issues, but tonight as soon as I went to TechSupport Forum things slowed to a near halt. I know it's not the fault of TSF, since I've seen it appear when I have no browser running.

Tried again today to buy the memory upgrade from Crucial, but they're still out of stock. What do y'all think of Corsair memory?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

On an earlier post you mentioned getting a BSOD after a 15-minute zero response time. I think it's important that we investigate the BSOD for much needed clues as to what is going on. Go to https://www.techsupportforum.com/fo...-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html#post2545708 and follow those instructions to start a new thread on the BSOD subforum here https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f299/

You can also state on your new thread that you were redirected from this one as part of an ongoing investigation, and provide a link to this thread to help whoever needs to refer back here for what has already been established so far. Finding the cause of that BSOD is a step further to identifying what ails your system.

While you're at it, decluttering your system of unnecessary programs is a no-brainer. You can start with performing a clean boot as described here. The goal of a clean boot is to disable all third-party startup items and services, thus determining whether they are responsible for your pc problems.

Secondly, you may want to run a scan for adware and remove them from your system. For that, you can download and run Adwcleaner. Close ALL open programs, especially browsers, before running the scan. If infections are found, select them all for cleaning and reboot when prompted. Logs are produced by each scan, so feel free to post them here. I usually run a second scan if infections were found and removed the first time, just to ascertain that there are no stubborn infections. The desired end result is zero infections.

If the clean boot seems to have eradicated the problem, it's time to assess the programs on your system and remove unnecessary ones, and to make sure those you choose to keep are up-to-date and playing nice with Windows 10 v1803.


----------



## RockyAtlanta (Aug 11, 2016)

Plenty of websites sell RAM sticks of multiple brands. Corsair is good, so is Kingston. Crucial is good too but frankly just waiting for them to get stock is a waste of time - get it from Amazon or eBuyer. Or any other reputable website.


----------

